# DOTM Male Entries



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

May 2010

Males - Dogs over 12 months of age

*If your entry disappears then that means that it didn't meet the criteria...*

*The rules*:

* *One* photo per dog, *one* entry per member per category. No commentary!

* *One entry per dog* per month. Example: if you have entered your dog in the Female category, do not also enter her in the Pet category, and so on. If you have a second dog that qualifies for another category, it is acceptable to enter them.

* Photos are to be no larger than *640 pixels*. Here is a free resizer if needed: Image resizing, do it with PIXresizer. Photo hosts such as Photobucket also have built-in editing features.

* Please *include your dog's call name* with your entry, otherwise when it comes to voting, your dog will be listed as So-and-So's "No-name entry," unless one of us happens to know your dog's name and can fill in the blanks.

* Special for puppy category: Please also include your *pup's age*.

* Please *do not include superfluous information* (pedigree, weight, website, etc.) in your entry in an attempt to gain more favor for your dog. Only post your dog's name (and age for the puppy category). Ideally, your entry should look like this: So-and-So's Doggie That will make it very easy for the mod who runs the contest to copy and paste.

* Do not post your pictures as an attachment. Embed them in your post using code from your photo host. (The code in brackets, ie







)

* Winning pictures *may not* be re-used for the rest of the year.

* Winning dog or pet *can not* be entered the following month.

* The dog pictured must be owned by you. If the dog is deceased, it must have died under your ownership.

 * You snooze you loose...

*The process*:

Entry threads will open around the beginning of the month, and will stay open for a few weeks. Voting will take place after that time in the form of a poll, and will be open for anywhere from 3-7 days, depending.

*ONE VOTE PER SCREEN NAME AND IP ADDRESS!*
*If you are using a shared computer with someone then you will only get to place one vote. (per user)*

If, in a contest, there is a tie between two or more dogs, there will be a 24 hour tie-breaker voted on by members. If there is still a tie, there will be an additional 24 hour tie-breaker voted on by staff members, and if a decision still can not be made, the first available administrator will decide the winner.

*All Pictures should be about the size of the picture below*









Each winner will be posted in the sticky thread in the Pictures forum once they are announced.

If you have questions please PM meganc66 or Nizmo


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

american_pit13's Snoop Dogg


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

kg420's Dosia 18 months


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Bully the Kids Cochise 2 years old


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Lugz


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Vallo's Heironymous Lex AKA Trance


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

apbtmom76's - Phoenix @ 5 1/2 yrs. -


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Blue 21 months


----------



## LionsGate (May 5, 2010)

*BLITZKRIEG*


----------



## escalade81 (Apr 15, 2010)

Escalade81's Nas - 2 Years Old - RIP


----------



## MrCanela (Jan 11, 2010)

Mr.Canela's BiGGie...


----------



## matthew (Sep 30, 2009)

Jack 29 months
http://www.gopitbull.com/picture.php?albumid=2052&pictureid=12345


----------



## rawkey (Dec 19, 2009)

Tamiko 1 year


----------



## bLaZiNJaTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Smokey : 1 Year


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

AbishAi's Brindled Coffee AKA Hooch ~ R.I.P. 01/12/00-04/12/10(AbishAi was the name of my kennel)


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Stone's Dooney N Bourke 15 months
View attachment 6723


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Ericschevy's Rocky (R.I.P.)


----------

